# House approves probation overhaul



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*House approves
probation overhaul*

The Massachusetts House unanimously passed a bill 
yesterday intended to eliminate patronage in the 
state Probation Department, but rejected Governor 
Deval Patrick's demand that he be given control of 
the troubled agency.

(By Noah Bierman, Globe Staff)


Globe Spotlight report: Patronage in the Probation Dept.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Judge rules probation promotions invalid*

BOSTON -- A judge has vacated 11 promotions made by the disgraced former commissioner of the Massachusetts Probation Department and ruled that an arbitrator should determine whether the most qualified candidates were selected for the jobs dating to 2003.
An earlier investigation ordered by the state Supreme Judicial Court and conducted by an independent counsel found what appeared to be "an understanding" between former commissioner John O'Brien and certain lawmakers linking generous state funding for the department to O'Brien's willingness to give jobs to politically connected applicants.
O'Brien and his top deputies all have resigned or retired

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/regional/view/20120224judge_rules_probation_promotions_invalid/


----------

